# Personal Politix



## aimeefriedland (Jun 23, 2007)

Personal Politix by Aimee Friedland 
I fucking hate so many aspects of the way our society functions. Corrupt politics, sure, but the issue that affects me most is the _media_ and the way it's shaping the modern teenaged girl to hate her body, (I know this, because I'm one of them).

I think it's obvious that the supermodel ideal cannot be realistically attained, (most of us lack the pouty lips, long, lean legs, and childlike doe-eyes necessary to make it in that occupation), however, the word on the street is that supermodels are très passé, in fact, it's the stars of Hollywood that really capture our hearts. Apparently actresses portray a more realistic body type. Let's see, I can think of THREE girls in Hollywood who could even be considered 'average' by medical standards (you see, we as teenagers now have a drastically different definition of what is average weight, which is much lower than physically healthy). These celebrities like Liv Tyler & Drew Barrymore admitted to being told by casting agents that they were too fat for the role.

Even the popular teen magazines that endorse loving your body the way it is recognize that the new focus on 'health' (aka weight-loss) needs to be addressed in their publications' content. Thus we see the influx of exercise plans advertised on the front page, such as, "flatten your abs in 2 weeks!" Perhaps articles like these are beneficial in _supplementing_ those who are already active, but for girls like me it just makes us feel guilty for not exercising enough, (and in my own experience, this does not make me want to go out for a brisk run as much as it makes me fall deeper into my hole of sluggishness). I imagine for girls who are worse off than me, this feeling of hopelessness is only magnified.

Even if we did these exercises and followed these restrictive diets, 90% of us probably wouldn't even be able to achieve the slender arms, taut abdominals, and unblemished, smiling faces of the 16 year old models as they reach down, barbells in hand, for their third repetition of standing side-crunches, (an easy way to tone your obliques while strengthening your upper abs!).


----------



## mammamaia (Jun 23, 2007)

ditto the questions and comments i posted on the other piece, minus the one about russia... 

btw, the huge, bold font is too much like shouting and not easy to read...


----------



## aimeefriedland (Jun 24, 2007)

ok, geeze...


...



thanks...


----------



## thedreamweaver (Jun 24, 2007)

I don't really understand what  your point is; it's such a cliched subject that you haven't shed much light on the subject or furthered our knowledge more than we already know. A decent essay should _challenge _popular opinion, not epitomise it. A better one would argue that it's healthy to have slim role models; look at the amount of obese people in the world. Obesity is a far bigger problem than anorexia - argue that for a change.

PS: I'd cut the swearing as well - 'I fucking hate' as a beginning doesn't exactly make a reader think you're particularly highbrow.


----------



## aimeefriedland (Jun 24, 2007)

I do, here: http://www.timesrussia.com/carlsjr
you may like to google my name..


----------



## thedreamweaver (Jun 24, 2007)

No, you don't. That is a review of a fast-food restaurant, which means nothing at all.

I mean the kind of reflective non-fiction essay that challenges the current disapproval of size-zero models.


----------



## aimeefriedland (Jun 24, 2007)

Well you seem quite passonate about it, so why don't u write one? Then I may critique it


----------



## thedreamweaver (Jun 24, 2007)

I may well do, if you realllllllly want me too. Give me a title, and I'll do it. That's how bored I am.


----------



## thedreamweaver (Jun 24, 2007)

(And if you want to read a piece of my writing, try the 'zoos' piece that is just below this thread).


----------



## aimeefriedland (Jun 27, 2007)

i hope you burn in  hell with 10,000 mutant devils pounding their thorny penises into ur burning eeeengliiiishh pussy


----------



## Funwriter (Jun 27, 2007)

Aimee, above is certainly the oddest post I have ever read. Are you on drugs or something? Should I dial the Russian version of 911 ?


----------



## Konignacht (Jun 27, 2007)

Funwriter said:
			
		

> Aimee, above is certainly the oddest post I have ever read. Are you on drugs or something? Should I dial the Russian version of 911 ?



Actually, "i hope you burn in  hell with 10,000 mutant devils pounding their thorny penises into ur burning eeeengliiiishh pussy" serves as the signal that the person behind the character doesn't have any valid arguement or criticism.

It's their, 'I didn't like this game anyway'-bow out signature.

Look around at it's other posts - you'll find it when the character gets bested.


----------



## patthager (Jun 27, 2007)

Not all of those who are angry are neccesarily bested, let me assure you Konignacht.

I think this piece is good for most stuff I have read on the subject.  But I doubt that anyone, be it a regular reader of blogs, a philosopher, or english teacher, could give anything written on the subject any high marks.  It has a very limited potential to excel.  It is the worst editorial material ever.


----------



## aimeefriedland (Jun 27, 2007)

Konignacht said:
			
		

> Actually, "i hope you burn in  hell with 10,000 mutant devils pounding their thorny penises into ur burning eeeengliiiishh pussy" serves as the signal that the person behind the character doesn't have any valid arguement or criticism.
> 
> It's their, 'I didn't like this game anyway'-bow out signature.
> 
> Look around at it's other posts - you'll find it when the character gets bested.



Character? Oh lord... do u think I would go to all the trouble to write everything on my website if I were merely a "character,"? look around, you can find entire blogs of my writing for christ's sake.


----------



## aimeefriedland (Jun 27, 2007)

btw, you can contact my father and ask him if I am merely a character.


----------



## Konignacht (Jun 28, 2007)

aimeefriedland said:
			
		

> btw, you can contact my father and ask him if I am merely a character.



Haha - from what I can tell, a trumpetting daughter really does exist.  But just because he has a daughter and she trumpets, it doesn't mean that they're you.  Neither he nor I would have any proof that this user of a writing forum is his daughter.

Which is a good thing, since  a character he probably wouldn't care for much in a daughter.


----------



## Funwriter (Jun 28, 2007)

Aimee, please stop this, Wouldn't your dad be horribly embarrassed. Why drag his well respected name through the dirt with yours. SAD


----------



## Truth-Teller (Jun 28, 2007)

She wants attention. She was abused as a child.


----------



## Shawn (Jun 28, 2007)

We really shouldn't be surprised. It seems her membership has dipped into a new level of inanity, however. So much, in fact, that it is too gracious to pay her any of the attention she is receiving. Her writing is utter crap and her social skills are even worse, so perhaps we should just treat her like we would any other nobody, shall we?


----------



## Shawn (Jun 28, 2007)

Let's take some of these facts and digest them:

The original copyright on her freewebs page dates back to 2005.

And she has posted a quote from me... obviously without my consent. So I think I'll do it back.



			
				Aimee Friedland said:
			
		

> Friday, June 22, 2007
> 
> So, for the grand 2003.. I resolute:
> 
> ...


Date Posted: June 22nd, 2007... the dating is supposed to be 2003, obviously.

WritingForums join date: June 23rd, 2007.

Now, tell me... why would someone post something they wrote in 2003, date it 2007, and have an original copyright date of 2005?

That's the mark of someone who doesn't know what the hell they're doing.

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1349/580638233_d8eb35ae38.jpg?v=0

This image from her flickr account was posted on June 21st... it was the first image posted to that account.

June 21st, ladies and gentlemen... just a day before a blog post that was supposedly in 2003.

Let me bring you to the attention of the URL of her website. This is the most damning evidence of all.

http://www.freewebs.com/aimeeraefry/index.htm

This is the one our beloved Aimee uses in her profile.

This, ladies and gentlemen, is the _real_ Aimee Friedland's website:
*
http://freewebs.com/aimeefriedland/*

 So... what do I get out of all of this?

A case of stolen identity and extremely obsessive behavior resulting in a complete mockery of herself, and of those surrounding her. This member is guilty of plagiarism and of quite minor identity theft. 

I bring the movement to ban!

At least... I still have doubts. But... who knows?


----------



## aimeefriedland (Jun 28, 2007)

Shawn said:
			
		

> Now, tell me... why would someone post something they wrote in 2003, date it 2007, and have an original copyright date of 2005?



I'm flattered by all the research you have done Shawn, but I can explain this all very clearly.

I transferred entries from my blog (I had a blog on Livejournal.com from 2002-2007) onto a few new websites, and that is why that entry is dated 2003, since I wrote it in 2003. I started the _sites _in 2007, just recently. The copyright dated 2005, I have no idea about, but I guess the site template has that there and I just didn't realise it.

All the writings are mine. All the websites are mine. All the pictures are mine.


----------



## aimeefriedland (Jun 28, 2007)

by the way, I created BOTH those websites.
For a comprehensive list, perhaps you should check out this...

http://www.geocities.com/aimeefriedland/

enjoy.


----------



## Konignacht (Jun 28, 2007)

Shawn said:
			
		

> A case of stolen identity and extremely obsessive behavior resulting in a complete mockery of herself, and of those surrounding her. This member is guilty of plagiarism and of quite minor identity theft.



She is quite a 'character', isn't she?


----------



## numai.stea (Jun 28, 2007)

> She is quite a 'character', isn't she? :razz:


 
Lol, goodness.

Stea.


----------



## aimeefriedland (Jun 28, 2007)

goodness indeed.

they just will never believe me.

google my name: Aimee Friedland

see for yourself.


----------



## aimeefriedland (Jun 28, 2007)

Konignacht said:
			
		

> She is quite a 'character', isn't she?



someone must really hate me to go to all the trouble of creating those sites, pretending to be me, and then lying to you all. i do not believe anyone would hate me quite so much, no.


----------



## numai.stea (Jun 28, 2007)

> google my name: Aimee Friedland
> 
> see for yourself.


 
I'd rather not, thanks. 

Why do we care?



> someone must really hate me to go to all the trouble of creating those sites, pretending to be me, and then lying to you all.


 
I guess so. 

Look, lets just drop it, and quit spamming the site with these conversations. They were entertaining for awhile, but it's starting to get rather boring. 

Aimee Friedland, please, how about we tone everything down a little bit, and post up some real writing for us to critique, hm? Please? And remember, we don't care who you really are. If you're just a character, that's okay...we can except that. Stop forcing your identity down our throats. 

Peace,
Stea.

Note: Go easy on Konignacht, hm? He's just having some fun. ^___^;;


----------



## Shawn (Jun 28, 2007)

Yes, yes... that's why I said I had doubts... at least I gave it a go.


----------



## aimeefriedland (Jun 28, 2007)

numai.stea said:
			
		

> I'd rather not, thanks.
> 
> Why do we care?



you tell me. you guys are the ones going on about it.


----------



## OncePossesed (Jun 28, 2007)

You do realize that by calling you and your rants nothing more than a poorly created charactor is a compliment, don't you? You should just tell people that you are a character ever if you're not. People obviously think your posts are so ridiculous that they can't have been written seriously. You should go along with it, it'll make you seem less ridiculous.


----------



## aimeefriedland (Jun 28, 2007)

going on going on about it siigghhh
idiots


----------

